# Please ID to confirm



## RhomFeen (Aug 2, 2007)

hey guys well here goes another ID. well i got him yesterday and i bought him as an altuvei which was a bit pricey but i have a doubtful feeling that he is not what i bought him to be. please help me out here with an ID and frank any of your help would be glady appreciated as well thanx.

i tried to get the best pics that i could but will try to get better if needed...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

The spots go well below the lateral line, so I doubt it is an altuvei...most likely a compressus with that spotting and concave head shape.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i agree


----------



## RhomFeen (Aug 2, 2007)

damn i had a feeling it was a compressus now im thinking if i should make a claim to the store that sold it to me as an altuvei...what do you guys think???


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

looks like a compressus to me too, a very thin one at that. Should be a nice fish once it puts on a little weight.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Honestly...I cant tell by those pictures the ID of that fish. I would confirm the collection point from the store where you purchased him....and then try and get some clearer pictures. I dont see how anyone can give you a positive ID with what you posted. It does look like a member of the compressus group...but I dont see any bars in those pictures....so I wouldnt jump to conclusions about the ID just yet. Just my opinion though.


----------



## RhomFeen (Aug 2, 2007)

ok guys thanx for all the help. i will call the store and get as much info as i can once again thanx


----------

